# Ultimate tailgating truck huge grill demo



## sw2geeks (May 6, 2013)

Besides the Pigs & Oysters at the Austin Food & Wine Festival, there was also 3 big grilling demos with local Fort Worth Chef Tim Love. 

It is pretty neat to see over 100 weber's set up, and during the demo the smoke and smell of 200 steaks grill at the same time is pretty intense.

Tim Love also has one of the most awesome truck in Texas when it comes to tailgating. We are talking a built in grill, beer tap and pop up flat screen TV.

Here are some pictures.































Chef Tim Love points out the only vegetarian taking his grilling class to Chef Marcus Sameulsson.
















More pics and a little story here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/05/06/790533/weekend-chef-grilling-with-chef.html


----------



## wenus2 (May 6, 2013)

Great pics.
Looks like a great time!


----------



## ejd53 (May 6, 2013)

Yum!!! :bliss:


----------



## Mrmnms (May 6, 2013)

The guys got style. Never under estimate a kettle grill. I have a gas grill almost the size of a small car. My kids insist I "BBQ" on the kettle


----------

